# Palmer Pigweed With PPO Resistance - Bad Situation Turns Worse



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://agfax.com/weed-solutions/2016/20160218-weeds-web.htm


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know what this is going to do for hay fields, but its not good news. On the row crop end a bag of soybean seed with all the other goodies ,add dicamba resistant, soon $100 per bag


----------

